# Huge Worm On My Glass ?!



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I took pics wit my cell phone...hard to get a good shot it wouldn't focus, should I be worried ?





It was about 2"-3", it was crawling on the glass, and it was retracting and extending


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Ummm...take it out?


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I took it out, but I wanna know if it's harmful to the fish or humans ?


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

To be honest, idk, I havent had much experience in that area, I cant see it being good though


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

could be a large over sized Planaria. Planaria are flatworms and members of the Platyhelminthes phylum, they come from uneated food and are harmless to your fish unless you are breeding your fish. The only way to get rid of these hair like worms is to do a water change. usaully your tank gets these little pest if you have gravel which contains too much uneaten food waste under it. Hope my insight helps. Another expanation is it might be a large paramecium, but I'm just guessing on this second one.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I feed my Rhom twice a week max, idk y I have planeria still, 4" Rhom in a 110 gallon with an xp4...I do weekly 30% water changes and the temp of the tank is set at 82-84 and I add aquarium salt sometimes after a water change


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

balluupnetme said:


> I feed my Rhom twice a week max, idk y I have planeria still, 4" Rhom in a 110 gallon with an xp4...I do weekly 30% water changes and the temp of the tank is set at 82-84 and I add aquarium salt sometimes after a water change


I dont think they can be killed off. I killed mine off by filling my tank and the gravel is boiling hot water, never had these worms ever agian. Heres a link might help, not not but it's worth checking though. Good luck and take care man.
http://www.fishdeals.com/fish_diseases/planaria_white_worms/


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

That is not planaria!! I am not sure what it is, I will try and find out though.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

some type of cestode more than likely. D. Latum. i'd treat with prazi pro just to be sure...remember to remove your charcoal. these worms can have some pretty serious effects on fish, and they are generally asymptomatic, so you'd never know. good luck.

http://www.google.com/products/catalog?hl=en&q=prazi+pro&psj=1&um=1&ie=UTF-8&cid=2267749687922979488&ei=WbZZTf72J86gtgeKysCVDQ&sa=X&oi=product_catalog_result&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CCMQ8wIwAA#


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I don't get how it grew in my tank...I keep my aquarium clean


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, that would have to be the biggest planaria in the world...

Looks like some kinda flatworm though...
It'll be interesting if somebody can identify it.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

does it have visible proglottids? if so are they wider than they are long? (this tapeworm is known as the "broad tapeworm" for that reason, and can infect humans who ingest an uncooked host fish...so dont eat your fish raw.







)

check everything under this genus (Diphyllobothrium) and see if something looks similar. more than likely, the head is still attached inside the host fish, and you're seeing a chain or proglottids which has been expelled by the fish.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I gotta do prazi pro fast n now thanks for the help guys !


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

What meds can I use ? I also have some planeria


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

just use prazi pro.


----------



## Talonfal (Jul 17, 2010)

just get sand =]


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> just use prazi pro.


Should I dose my 110 gallon tank ? or should I remove the rhom and put him in a 30 gallon and dose the small tank ? and would Prazipro kill the good bacteria ?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I've never used prazi but I dont think it will affect the bacteria.

Treat the 110gal instead of just the hospital tank.

Take care of your other planaria problem first though.
You will need to do larger more frequent waterchanges and very thorough gravel vacs to get rid of them.
Basically you'll remove their food source and then they'll die off.

Good luck and def keep us posted


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

yeah treat the 110. tapeworms can release 1 million eggs per DAY. it's only a matter of finding a host (your fish), so if you remove your fish from the 110, chances are any other fish in the tank still have the tapeworm. remove your charcoal and treat the tank...after you're confident that the problem is gone, restore your charcoal and do a bunch of water changes, probably like 30% a day for a week.

that's what i'd do anyway.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

They only place I've ever seen a worm of that magnitude was when my old dog had worms. They're flat, and contract and extend to move. But how it got into your tank, I have no idea. So I don't have much advice to offer except kill it with fire


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I recently added new plants...I think thats y this happened...


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

yeah most likely. could of came from the parent tank at the store.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Or maybe your fish just pooped part of it out?


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm gonna head to Petco soon n grab some prazipro n see what happens...

I've had the fish for 2 and a half months btw


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

It doesnt really matter how long you've had the fish, it may have come from the wild with the parasite already.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Definitely treat him in his tank. Prazi-pro is for internal parasites. I use prazi-pro on new fish but if the tanks questionable I'd treat with a internal & external product. Get it under control right now by removing your gravel till you have 1/2"-3/4" thick.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

FEEFA said:


> Definitely treat him in his tank. Prazi-pro is for internal parasites. I use prazi-pro on new fish but if the tanks questionable I'd treat with a internal & external product. Get it under control right now by removing your gravel till you have 1/2"-3/4" thick.


What are the external products called ?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

There's a bunch that do only external parasites. Some treat both others treat both & bact & fungal infections also. Online stores like fosterandsmithaquatics.com you can read bout each product & what it treats.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i would advise starting with the prazi pro. there's no evidence that other parasites exist in the tank. treat what you know, and go from there. gravel vac the hell out of your tank as well. the filter houses most of the nitrifying bacteria, so dont be shy.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

KILL IT WITH FIRE


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> i would advise starting with the prazi pro. there's no evidence that other parasites exist in the tank. treat what you know, and go from there. gravel vac the hell out of your tank as well. the filter houses most of the nitrifying bacteria, so dont be shy.


Yea, I even stirred the sand n siphoned the crap, I only feed him twice a week max


----------

